# Form Check



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking at pic, now im thinking the 28” is too long. Heck i dont know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SplitBrow189 said:


> Looking at pic, now im thinking the 28” is too long. Heck i dont know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. Try 27-inch. Your spine (backbone) is tweaked wAY backwards into an S-Curve away from the target. Simple MIDDLE of neck needs to line up at the mid point between your ankles.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SplitBrow189 said:


> Looking at pic, now im thinking the 28” is too long. Heck i dont know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem #1. You have 90% of your weight on your right ankle. So, put 90% of your weight on the left ankle, so that means to LEAN FORWARDS and shove your LEFT armpit forwards of your LEFT ankle. Stand like in your picture so end of front stab is 5-inches away from touching a target. That means the target cannot be on the ground, the target has to be at YOUR shoulder height (middle of target). Then, sway backwards like in your picture, and keep walking forwards closer and closer to the target, until your end of front stab is 5-inches away from touching. Then, cuz you have 90% of your weight on the RIGHT ankle, and cuz your LEFT armpit is farther away from the target and your LEFT ankle is CLOSER to the target....lean FORWARDS and REACH...reeeeeeeach for the target, and make the end of the front stab TOUCH the target, with feet/shoes GLUED to the floor. BUT, it FEEEELZ like I am falling forwards. Don't matter. Get the left armpit CLOSER to the target than your left ankle.

new photo.

Example of LEFT armpit FORWARDS of your left ankle.



New photo with your LEFT armpit FORWARDS (closer to target), of your left ankle.


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> New photo with your LEFT armpit FORWARDS (closer to target), of your left ankle.


Here are two more pictures, i focused on the leaning in. I didnt really have a way to put target at shoulder height to touch stabilizer against though. First picture is leaning into front foot a little bit and second is really leaning in. Hope these pictures will work. It does feel better putting a bit more weight forward but i think me leaning back is a habit that will be hard to break because that seems to be how I naturally settle in. Settling in like that feels like lazy posture. I have to really think about putting more weight forward.

I did have my wife measure my draw length with fist against wall to corner of mouth like the Dudley method and that measures at 28”. I can see if my local shop has 27” or 27.5 mods i can swap out to try though. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Drop down at LEAST 1/2-inch shorter in CAM size. Cam draw length size tends to over-deliver for draw length, regardless of the cam size label. The cam size label is not important. What is important is how that particular label "cam size" fits your body parts. So, a smaller cam label size will fit your body parts better. Going down 1/2-inch in cam label size, means two things will happen. 

1) With the slightly shorter cam label size, your RIGHT elbow can swing UP higher, for a better leverage angle (will hold more steady with right elbow HIGHER up).
2) With the slightly shorter cam label size, your LEFT elbow can bend a tiny bit.
3) after you demo the next size down for cam label size, then, you can play with more weight on your right ankle (lean backwards) or you can play with more weight on the left ankle.

4) so yes, with the next size down cam label size, your arrow nock will slide forwards. You can compensate by leaning backwards slightly, you can compensate by bending the left elbow slightly,
and the string will again, touch your nose, with right elbow higher up (about top of ear height). Arrow level, and right forearm downhill, you can pull MUCH harder with back muscles, cuz your right arm has room to pull/swing down in the doctored photo position. Right forearm level, parallel with the arrow, is a WEAK full draw position (less leverage, hold LESS steady).


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Drop down at LEAST 1/2-inch shorter in CAM size.


Fantastic, i will find a 1/2 inch smaller module set and report back. 

So will this naturally/automatically bring my right elbow up? Curious because currently in the pictures that elbow goes where it naturally settles in, but i can force my right elbow up if i want to. Very interesting how the body mechanics all come together. I appreciate the advice and will post my results. May take a week. Busy with work and i also want to get my new string set on and really dial in the draw length and specs. I will measure actual draw length to get exact numbers. Will see how much longer actual length is compared to label. 

Can i buy you a beer mr Nuts & Bolts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SplitBrow189 said:


> Fantastic, i will find a 1/2 inch smaller module set and report back.
> 
> So will this naturally/automatically bring my right elbow up? Curious because currently in the pictures that elbow goes where it naturally settles in, but i can force my right elbow up if i want to. Very interesting how the body mechanics all come together. I appreciate the advice and will post my results. May take a week. Busy with work and i also want to get my new string set on and really dial in the draw length and specs. I will measure actual draw length to get exact numbers. Will see how much longer actual length is compared to label.
> 
> ...


Typical tendency when going shorter on the draw length, is folks continue to lean backwards, put 90% of weight on the rear ankle, and bend the bow arm elbow, to fit the string on nose.
You need to resist this urge. PUSH the riser as far from your face as you can. IF you lean backwards, the string will be way in front of your nose. So, put 90% of your weight on the LEFT ankle, and magically, the string will now touch your nose, and cuz you have 90% of your weight on the LEFT ankle, the RIGHT elbow will swing up. Swinging the right elbow UP to the height of top of your ear with the slightly shorter DL module is better for your back muscles, and string will touch your nose. 

NOW, you can play with weight balance on both ankles. Since you exaggerate the weight on ONE ankle, by putting 90% of weight on your LEFT ankle, now try 75% of weight on the LEFT ankle, and 25% of weight on the right ankle. Right elbow will drop down a little lower, and you will feel slightly LESS falling forwards. Fire a dozen arrows, with what FEELS like 75% of weight on the LEFT ankle. Feel that NEW FEELING in your back muscles, as you pull through the shot.

Next experiment, continue with what FEELS like 75% of weight on the LEFT ankle, and allow your RIGHT elbow to drop down to whatever height you right elbow drops down to...and now put the TINIEST bend in your LEFT elbow. String will slide back a tiny bit behind tip of nose. So, lean backwards the TINIEST amount, so string returns to tip of nose, while still maintaining what FEELS like 75% of weight on the left ankle. Right elbow is still higher than your PRIOR usual, and fire 2 dozen shots. FEEL that NEW feeling in your back muscles, as you pull through the shot.


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a follow up, took a while to get my new modules in but here is a half inch shorter 27.5” mod measuring in right at 28” maybe a bit under. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Still looks long to me. Arrow back end should be under the eye. Nock should rest in the space between chin and bottom lip. Slide your knuckles toward your mouth on release hand. You pointer and middle finger fist knuckle should sit on your jaw or jaw line depending on face. Now... people shoot champion score with all kinds of draw length and anchor positions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

So i went and found a half inch shorter module now. My bow arm has a decent bend to it that im not used to but overall everything feels much better, im getting better back tension releases and my pin float is a ton better. Before i was always dropping out of the target. Went a whole 1” shorter from the start. Thanks for the help everyone











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

